# watch out for UMKC



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I really think UMKC will suprise many teams this upcoming season. Watch out for them.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I have seen them play before, they are very solid. I think the whole conf is wide open right now


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

This is like the Lions division in football right now, I have no idea what is going to happen.


----------

